# Goats and Piglets



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a bunch of pictures of my goats and piglets. Korra, the white goat, is doing well and enjoying life. Goober, the mini lamancha, is his normal trouble making self. The piglets are Don Cerdo and Dulcinea. Dulce, the girl and the one with the butt hanging out of the water bowl, came to me as a little runt. She is now a healthy size, for sure. She's caught up to Don in size and maybe she'll be bigger than him some day. She's a month older than him.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...they all look really good. I love your little pigs. They are so cute. And Korra looks WAY better! Good job with her!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I love having the pigs. They're fun. They mostly get along with the goats too and chickens. They won't stay in their own pen.  We're putting up all new fences and pens after taxes, but for now everyone's one big, happy family.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet!❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's my silver foxes. Thought I'd share them too.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww... What a happy group! Ya, my pigs have that tendency too... They like to go where they want. I had one that insisted on living with my cows last year.. Oh well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice rabbits!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , those piglets got BIG !!!! Love the pictures  Korra looks awesome !
The fourth picture down is precious , I just love her face , soooo sweet 
I love Goober , he is adorable ! Great pictures , I'm so glad your enjoying having the piglets  Those are some beautiful bunnies , wow !


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

What;s the bandage around one of the goats? Also, i love the piggies, wish i had enough room for them


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The rabbits are really beautiful. Pictures don't do them justice. Silver Foxes are the best, but I might be biased since they're my first rabbits. 

The piglets are definitely growing! Haha! They love to eat, eat, eat. I love their bellies and little bit of neck fat. Makes them so cute.

The bandage is from a dog attack. She was the only one out of three goats to survive. The whole story is here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/emergency-173131/


----------

